# What's Better Than a Shay?



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Why, two shays … of course. And especially if the second one is free.


Shay locomotives were built by the Lima Locomotive Works between 1878 and 1945, ranging in size from 6 to 160 tons. Of the 2768 Shays built by Lima, only four were built in a left-handed configuration. All four were special ordered for the Cabrera Company in San Luis de la Paz, Mexico. 


I decided that my garden railroad, _“The Choctaw Route”_[/b], should have one of each configuration. These two 1:20.3 scale models represent 3-foot narrow gauge Class C Shays (three cylinders, three trucks.) They started as Bachmann undecorated large-scale 55-ton Shays. Both have been modified for R/C battery operation. The first model represents a coal-fired standard right-handed configuration. I painted and lettered it as Choctaw Coal and Railway Company #5. 









The second model is nearing completion and is shown after returning from the paint booth ready for decals and weathering. It represents an oil-fired left-handed configuration and will soon become #6 for the Choctaw, Oklahoma and Gulf Railroad Company.











The standard right-handed configuration is available from various dealers in undecorated and decorated versions. The left-handed configuration must be special ordered and is only available directly from the manufacturer or through an authorized re-seller. It is only available undecorated. The product code is 82499 for the standard right-handed undecorated version and 82500 for the left-handed undecorated version. MSRP is $1300 for each, although the standard right-handed version is routinely available in the $400 to $700 range. 


Both versions are eligible in the current “buy one – get one free” Spring Break promotion, which runs through the end of the month. This promotion allows you to purchase an eligible locomotive from any authorized re-seller and get a voucher valid for a second eligible locomotive of equal or lesser MSRP absolutely free. The free locomotive is shipped directly from the manufacturer. 


The voucher must be used within ninety days, and proof of purchase for the first eligible locomotive is required. A $25 shipping fee must be pre-paid when the voucher is submitted. Delivery takes approximately 4 to 6 weeks after submission. Promotional offer is valid only in the continental US and is void where prohibited. State and local sales taxes on the discounted promotional amount may also be payable in certain areas (CA, CT, MA, MN, and IL.) Check with your local dealer for locomotive availability and prices.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Why...I'd be a fool not to do this! The RCRR grade would welcome a left-hand Shay! That way I could double head and always have running gear in view no matter which way the train was going.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I never knew they even *built* any left handed shays!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It is April 1 you know!


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

At least the left handed Shays were real, 
Bob is correct that possibly as many as four "leftys" were custom built for the Cabrera mines in San Luis Potosí, Mexico but they were small 10 ton two truckers with 6"x10" cylinders, 21" drivers and were built to a guage of 23 3/4" (60 cm). 
In our scale Marc Horovitz owns a left handed Lindsay Shay, one of perhaps 18 or 19 built in the late 80's/early 90's in Denver by Larry Lindsay and Mike Bigger. Marc says "Mike inadvertantly counter sunk one set of frames on the wrong side, resulting in a reversed set of frames". Strange but true, even on April 1. 
More info on full sized Shays at shaylocomotives.com and gearedsteam.com. Marc's wonderful book "A Passion For Steam is the "bible" for small scale live steam hobbyists. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Would you take my phillipine track for trade,Bob? 

Manfred


----------

